# I've noticed this strange pattern



## Call_Me_Colt (Apr 27, 2002)

For those who read this, I was wondering if you have the same experiences as me. It seems that certain people I know always trigger attacks in me. Just the thought of a specific person or situation will make my insides churn and rumble like mad. Why is that? Is it like an imprinting that I have learned? My brain says to my gut, "Next time I think about this person or situation (like a meeting at work) you will start flexing like your in a posedown for Mr. Olympia." You can just imagine how my guts feel when I get in a meeting with all of these "trigger" people. The funny thing is that I know this physical response is totally ridiculous and my own doing, but I can't seem to stop it. I am on day 9 of the CD's and am hoping that in time, my brain stops giving my gut these asinine signals. Does anybody else have this happen to them?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Callmecolt, some people stress me out for sure.One thing here and there are others is anticipation of an event or situation being a problem.part of it is imprinting and part of it is learned also.Its also how we deal with stressful situations and how we learn to minimize effects of people and things. hang in there your learning and on your way.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. I used to feel all kinds of butterflies in my stomach whenever I saw an ex bf.







It was all about anxiety. And of course it happens with other people but not as much these days. Then I have a fear that makes me get really anxiuos when I am in a car and there are others. (mostly when I am a passenger). The anticipation gets on my nerves.







But the cds have helped me in controlling the anxiety thoughts; I'm still learning.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I understand. It's not people for me, but situations. The car when not driving and airplanes. I know the day I don't get anxious form flying is the day I've really made the big breakthrough. It's always hard to explain the fear of flying to people - it's the lack of access to a bathroom during certain periods that gets to me!I am finding though that I am getting better at processing those signals from my brain. Two examples this past week. I had an upset tummy from not taking lactaid yestreday. Thought I would get sick during drive home but told myself I would be OK, did some focused breathing during worst parts and made it home just fine - and did not get sick. Last Saturday I went to give platelets which requires sitting in a chair for two hours without getting up. I was feeling a little constipated ubt just couldn't go - I typically alternate between C and D. But I kept getting those feelings. At last minute, I apologized and said I just couldn't do it. I was really mad at myself for alowing my body to give me these signals at the thought of being trapped like that. I was mad all the way home. And then 15 minutes later, I used the bathroom and turns out my body was right - I did have to go. Not get sick but go. So now, I relearning that it's OK to trust these signals and they don't always mean bad things will happen.take carenancy


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

HiyaI know what you mean. Most of my worst panic stages took place while my brother has been in the bath and I havent been able to get to the toilet (he baths for hours too) so I have learnt to associate my brother with anxiety attacks...completely not his fault, just the way my brain has done things. The worst thing is that even now he has moved out, part of me is always on edge when he walks through the door, and obviously I don't like that, I'd like to feel pleased to see him! It's horrible when your stomach (and your mind) rules your life


----------

